# Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-29)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Orlando Magic at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston, Massachusetts on Sunday, February 12th, 2006. The game will be at 6:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Orlando Magic's last game was against the Detroit Pistons, *L*, 73-84 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' last game was against the Portland Trailblazers, *W*, 115-83* (*boxscore*)*.

The Boston Celtics' last game against the Orlando Magic, *L*, 91-100* (*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics' previous game against the Orlando Magic, *L*, 83-87* (*boxscore*)*.

The Magic have lost their last three games (1-4 in last five with the only win in the last five games coming against the Celtics); the Celtics have won their last game though they had lost their previous six games to that win (1-4 in last five). The Magic are 6-17 away from home and the Celtics are 15-11 at Boston. The Magic score 92.7 points per game and give up 95.4 points per game. The Celtics score 97 points per game and give up 100 points per game.

The probable starters for each team:





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
 <center>​ 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the *Orlando Magic Team Forum**!*


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

who was the genious that scheduled this game at the same time as the pro bowl...one last, final last, game


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

I find the Pro Bowl very boring.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

Pro Bowl sucks.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

Orlando has played 8 more games than us?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

no orlando is 19-29


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

They even said on ESPN that nobody really cares about the pro bowl.

A winning streak would be nice before the half way point.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

its football...the last football game of the year...ill deal with it before the next 6 months of hell


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game 51: Boston Celtics (19-31) vs. Orlando Magic (19-39)*

Seymour and Brady aren't playing (supposedly, they are injured).


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Anyone watching?

Pierce is on fire...sort of.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I DVR'd (TiVO) it and just started watching. Nice post move by WALLY for the 1st basket!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

GOMES! Holding his own on Howard.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> GOMES! Holding his own on Howard.


It's half time man...HALFTIME. lol.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It's half time man...HALFTIME. lol.


uh oh. I guess I'll see what comes. 3:00 left in the first for me. I'll catch up before posting again. 

GOMES! still looks nice.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sorry can't help myself...

7 rebounds in the first for GOMES! The kid knows how to get position.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Gomes rebounds weren't that impressive aside from a few. Someone has to get the defensive rebounds, right (with Perkins out injured)? His ability to somehow be near offensive misses is uncanny though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down one with 11:30 left in the third, 47-48.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">*ORLANDO MAGIC*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">DeShawn Stevenson, SG</td><td>16</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Steve Francis, PG</td><td>19</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hedo Turkoglu, GF</td><td>14</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwight Howard, PF</td><td>23</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>11-14</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Battie, FC</td><td>14</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Keyon Dooling, PG</td><td>9</td><td>4-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Pat Garrity, F</td><td>12</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Grant Hill, SF</td><td>6</td><td>3-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Stacey Augmon, GF</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>16-31</td><td>2-5</td><td>14-18</td><td>2</td><td>18</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>10</td><td>48</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Wally Szczerbiak, GF</td><td>20</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>22</td><td>3-5</td><td>3-3</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>21</td><td>6-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>16</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>20</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>16</td><td>2-5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Tony Allen, G</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dwayne Jones, FC</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Brian Scalabrine, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Olowokandi, C</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-40</td><td>4-6</td><td>5-8</td><td>5</td><td>17</td><td>10</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>12</td><td>47</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Impressive to me. He gets position which makes it then look easy. Getting position is half the battle though.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

nice baseline move by PP...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wally and Pierce are keeping us in this.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

WALLY WORLD running the break! I know _someone _ has to do it - but I am impressed! He _can _ do more than shoot


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> Wally and Pierce are keeping us in this.


yup.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I forgot to mention Raef LaFrentz. He was 4-4 from the perimeter at one point but his defense on Dwight Howard (on some situations when Gomes isn't playing) has been lack-luster.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I have not really seen Howard play. That's one big 20 year old dude. He's going to be a monster.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He can do more than shoot


...been saying it before Szczerbiak was an idea in the back of Danny Ainge's mind.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Steal by GOMES! That's a Causeway Point!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Nice D by SCABS and Greene to cause the TO.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Impressive to me. He gets position which makes it then look easy. Getting position is half the battle though.


It's a shame that for the first half of the year his position was on the bench. :curse:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It's a shame that for the first half of the year his position was on the bench. :curse:


Good point. Was thinking the same thing. More proof that Docs an idiot. Nice guy - but an idiot.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

In the words of Tommy, Ryan Gomes is now a "leading man."


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

BS - that was an offensive foul.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I can say, I'm not to sad about Ricky being gone anymore, Wally will do. I like the teamwork between him and Pierce. The rest of the team are playing their roles nicely.

And 1 from Pierce.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Also, I like that Doc has shortened the rotation. It brings alot more chemistry, and the more productive players are in more, which would ultimatly lead to a win. Why couldn't Doc see that before the trade?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I can say, I'm not to sad about Ricky being gone anymore, Wally will do. I like the teamwork between him and Pierce. The rest of the team are playing their roles nicely.
> 
> And 1 from Pierce.


 :clap: KingHandles! Join the Lemondae Club?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> Also, I like that Doc has shortened the rotation. It brings alot more chemistry, and the more productive players are in more, which would ultimatly lead to a win. Why couldn't Doc see that before the trade?


Because Doc's an idiot. The only reason he's shortened the rotation is because we are shorthanded.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Awww What The **** Was That Call!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Causeway said:


> :clap: KingHandles! Join the Lemondae Club?


I'm not that happy about it :biggrin:

And I loved Battie and EWill


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Because Doc's an idiot. The only reason he's shortened the rotation is because we are shorthanded.


Well, it worked...


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

yup!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

sigh...we're slipping out of the lottery...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about the shorter rotation, is that TA doesn't get to play.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

haha maybe aqua - don't get too carried away yet.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I'm not that happy about it :biggrin:
> 
> And I loved Battie and EWill


they had positives - but were traded at the perfect time for value.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> haha maybe aqua - don't get too carried away yet.


I dunno Cause...I mean we are on a two game win streak...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> sigh...we're slipping out of the lottery...


We have a whole nother half of a season. I wouldn't put another 6 game slide passed us, yet.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I dunno Cause...I mean we are on a two game win streak...


1:30 left. Anything is possible in Celtic land.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Roffle @ 3 bench points (a trey by Scalabrine).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I dunno Cause...I mean we are on a two game win streak...


very true. 2 games baby! :biggrin:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:
 

> Roffle @ 3 bench points (a trey by Scalabrine).


Scabs DOMINATING the bench points! :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> 1:30 left. Anything is possible in Celtic land.


See what I'm sayin'?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

holy **** we won CONSECUTIVE GAMES? :jawdrop:


----------

